# cityZENN Manufacturer Chosen, Stock Price Drops



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The new, highway-capable vehicle, called cityZENN, will be powered by an EEStor ultracapacitor, but development has been slow.

More...


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

ROFLMAO, Zenn stock anyone?

Hey Ian, lets see you blame this one on transport canada and and the conservative party!

I wonder what the CBC and rick mercer are thinking now that word is becoming more known about zenn's poor choice of investment in vaporware from texas.

Idiots.


----------



## Astronomer (Aug 7, 2008)

Sometimes investors are smarter than they look.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I guess if they don't get smart now, they never will lol.

The story of zenn really pisses me off though. You can still google plenty of news story hits to this day about "canada killing the electric car". There was and is so much more to the story than the David and Goliath battle that was portrayed by the CBC news.


----------

